# Rent a room - claiming tax back



## Unsure (8 Jan 2004)

Hi - Would anyone know if you can claim your tax relief on room rental if you live with your parents but is a full time PAYE worker. I pay c6000 a year as living expenses to my parents. Can this be called rent a room. The oasis website does not make it clear and doesn't rule it out.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (8 Jan 2004)

I think that you are confusing two separate tax related issues:

(1) Rent relief: tax relief which can be claimed by tenants - 

(2) Rent a room relief: tax relief on up to €7,620 p.a. which can be claimed by people renting a room or rooms in their principal private residence -  

Or maybe you mean can you claim (1) AND your parents claim (2)? I can't see why not as long as the transactions are all above board and documented and there is no subsequent transfer/redemption of payments (basically no tax evasion).


----------



## EAMONN66 (27 Jan 2004)

this relief is for the "landlord" who rents out part of their home. Nothing is claimed back. tax is just not due on the income up to the threshhold (£6000?)


----------

